# قطاعة الحلويات الالكترونية صناعة امريكية ★جديد★



## وايت روز (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​ 



اذا كنت من محبي تزيين الكيك و الحلويات فما عليك الا استخدام قاطعة حلويات كريكوت لتكون يدك اليمنى التي ​ 

تساعدك في تقطيع الاشكال المتميزة و اعطائك افكار مذهلة في تزيين الحلويات.​ 


الالة تساعدك في عمل التصماميم الجميلة على عجينة السكر و الاوراق القابلة للاكل و غيره .​ 


الالة تاتي مع كتاب لتعليم الاستخدام , كما انها تاني مع شاحن كهربائي و مع كتيب يعلمك كيف تقوم بتنظيفها.​ 


اجزاء الالة الداخلية و القاطعة مكونة من الستان ستيل و مواد غير قابلة للتصدي.​ 


الالة تقوم بالقطع بدقة وبحجم 12 * 12 انش او بحجم 12*14 انش. كما انها يتوفر بها 6 و ضعيات مختلفة 
و 4 و ظائف تمكنك من عمل اشكال متباينة و مثالية.​ 


الالة مفيدة لتزيين مختلف الحلوبات و الكيك كان كبيرا او صغيرا كما انها مفيدة لمحبي تزيين الحلويات او من يمتلك محل حلويات.​ 

الالة من شركة Cricut Cake المشهورة.​ 



​ 









​ 




يمكنك مشاهدة عمل هذه الالة عبر هذا الروابط:​ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ypINioSgWI​ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlDznOC_m-Q&NR=1​ 








​ 




للطلب عن طريق الايميل 
[email protected]​ 

السعر 1780 ريال ​ 


الشحن مجانا لجميع انحاء العالم ​ 

التحويل عن طريق بنك الراجحي - السامبا ​ 

تفضلو بزيارة متجرنا للمزيد من المنتجات على الرابط ​ 



​ 

http://rose1.mtjre.com​ 



​


----------



## وايت روز (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: قطاعة الحلويات الالكترونية صناعة امريكية ★جديد★*

للطلب عن طريق الايميل او المتجر

[email protected]



تفضلو بزيارة متجرنا للمزيد من المنتجات العالمية على الرابط 

http://rose1.mtjre.com


----------



## وايت روز (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: قطاعة الحلويات الالكترونية صناعة امريكية ★جديد★*

نسعد بخدمتكم والتواصل معكم عن طريق المتجر
http://rose1.mtjre.com


او 



التواصل عن طريق الايميل 
[email protected]


الشحن مجانا لجميع انحاء العالم


----------



## وايت روز (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: قطاعة الحلويات الالكترونية صناعة امريكية ★جديد★*

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه​


----------



## وايت روز (9 يناير 2013)

*رد: قطاعة الحلويات الالكترونية صناعة امريكية ★جديد★*

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه​


----------

